# فكره البحث عن بديل لدائرة الرنين لتحليل الماء



## نور جابر (18 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم .
انا اول مشاركه لي بهذا الموضوع وانا من المهتمين بالجديد في مصادر الطاقه .
ولي وجهة نظر خطرت ببالي وانا اقراء الموضوع فأجو ان تصححوها لي .
1- اذا كان التفاعل يزداد بزيادة مرور التيار و بذبذبه بين 50 الي 20 هرتز .
اذا اصبح تيار غير مستمر 
2-اذا نظرنا الي جهاز اللحام الكهربي الذي يعمل علي جهد 220 فولت و50 ذبذبه 
ويعمل علي رفع تيارالخرج حتي تيار عالي ليحدث القوس الكهربي الكافي للحام المعادن .
3 - اذا المطلوب هو تغير شكل الموجه الخارجه من محول اللحام 
من الشكل الجيبي الي الشكل المربع علي نفس جهد الخرج وتياره 
4 - فيمكن تغير شكل موجة الخرج من الجيبيه الي اي شكل اخر 
بدائرة تحكم في زاويه الوجه المستخدمه في دائره المعتم للمصابيح او دائرة التحكم في سرعة المحركات

فأرجو المشاركه في تنفيذ هذه الفكره بخبراتكم ومعلوماتكم و ان يكون عمل جماعي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (18 يونيو 2008)

أخي الكريم أولا أنصح بطرح شرح مفصل لدائرة الرنين لتحليل الماء سيكون الموضوع أوضح

أيضا لا يهم يمكنك طرحها باللغة الانجليزية لو أردت

يعطيك العافية


----------



## نور جابر (28 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اخي محمد علي المرور .
انا اقصد هي مجرد فكره في طورها الاول واحتاج الي المشوره فيها وهي بأختصار :-
انا قراءت بهذا الموضوع ان الماء يمكن تحليله بتوصيل
دائرة رنين بتيار كافي للماء لكي يمكن فصل جزئ الهيدرو جين عن الاوكسجين
ودارت مناقشه في احد العناوين السابقه عن تصميم دائرة الرنين المناسبه وبمكونات متاحه التنفيذ
وكان هدفي هو استخدام الدوائر المتاحه في السوق لاغراض اخري مثل دوائر التحكم في الاضاءه والتحكم في سرعة المحركات للتحكم في زاويه الوجه اوتغيير شكل الموجه القادمه من المنبع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (28 يونيو 2008)

نور جابر قال:


> شكرا اخي محمد علي المرور .
> انا اقصد هي مجرد فكره في طورها الاول واحتاج الي المشوره فيها وهي بأختصار :-
> انا قراءت بهذا الموضوع ان الماء يمكن تحليله بتوصيل
> دائرة رنين بتيار كافي للماء لكي يمكن فصل جزئ الهيدرو جين عن الاوكسجين
> ...




*

 * * دائرة الرنين الكهربي اللتى تجعلك من اغنى الناس 

انقر على الايقونه بجوار العنوان السابق
وستجد وافى الشرح والرسومات

ويمكن استخدام دوائر مكبرات الصوت من الماركات القديمة اللتى تستخدم بالمساجد للاذان
حيث ان الصفير اللذى يصدر عند تعلية الصوت من انواع الرنين 
وقد شاهدت تجربة لاستخدام سماعة قدرة عالية وكانت النتائج مقبوله 

ولكن لابد من الاخذ فى الاعتبار حجم الامبير الخارج من مكبر الصوت لابد ان يزيد عن 8 أمبير
*


----------



## نور جابر (29 يونيو 2008)

شكرا علي المرور اخي  (مبتدىءلينوكس) 

ولكن لم تبدي رئي فيما قلت هل هو صحيح ام خطأ 
وانا متأكد ان هناك العديد من الدوائر ولكن الميزه فيما قلت انها تعطي قدره عاليه حتي 100 امبير
لتحليل اكبر قدر ممكن من الماء والاستفاده منه بشكل اوسع .


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (29 يونيو 2008)

نور جابر قال:


> السلام عليكم .
> انا اول مشاركه لي بهذا الموضوع وانا من المهتمين بالجديد في مصادر الطاقه .
> ولي وجهة نظر خطرت ببالي وانا اقراء الموضوع فأجو ان تصححوها لي .
> 1- اذا كان التفاعل يزداد بزيادة مرور التيار و بذبذبه بين 50 الي 20 هرتز .
> ...







> - اذا كان التفاعل يزداد بزيادة مرور التيار و بذبذبه بين 50 الي 20 هرتز .
> اذا اصبح تيار غير مستمر



تيار متقطع كالذى يخرج من مولد الكهرباء بالسيارة = الدينامو= ولكن سرعة تقطعه غير ملحوظه لانه يعمل من خلال 3 ملفات لانتاج الكهرباء = وبالتالى 3 جيوب موجبه ومتداخله فتكون المحصلة تيار شديد الشبه بالتيار المستمر مع اهتزاز غير ملحوظ به
وليس متردد  كالكهرباء بالمنزل مثلا



> -اذا نظرنا الي جهاز اللحام الكهربي الذي يعمل علي جهد 220 فولت و50 ذبذبه
> ويعمل علي رفع تيارالخرج حتي تيار عالي ليحدث القوس الكهربي الكافي للحام المعادن .



هو عادتا فى الحجم الصغير المتواجد بالورش الخاصة باللحام سعه حتى 150 أمبير او 200 أمبير و 50 فولت
ولكنه تيارمتردد وليس مستمر مع تقطعه



> - اذا المطلوب هو تغير شكل الموجه الخارجه من محول اللحام
> من الشكل الجيبي الي الشكل المربع علي نفس جهد الخرج وتياره



لابد من دائرة توحيد للتيار وتستخدم بها نصف الموجه سواء الموجبة او السالبه فقط وليس الاثنين معا
ولاتنس ان الشكل الجيبي هنا اعلى واسفل خط الصفر بمعنى نصف الموجه العلوى مجب والسفلى سالب

ام الموجة المربعه فتكون كلها فى النصف الموجب
اعلى من خط الصفر
كما هو الحال عند خروج التيار الكهبي ا لمهتز من الدينامو



> 4 - فيمكن تغير شكل موجة الخرج من الجيبيه الي اي شكل اخر
> بدائرة تحكم في زاويه الوجه المستخدمه في دائره المعتم للمصابيح او دائرة التحكم في سرعة المحركات


نعم يمكن التغيير ولكن السوال الى اى دائرة يمكن النجاح بها

ببساطة شديدة علينا ان نفهم شئ مهم 
وهو ان الماء الصافى = المقطر الخالى من اى الكترولود هو سئ وردئ التوصيل للكهرباء
اذا فان مرور التيار اكهربي ه بطئ جدا ولذالك تم استخدام اسلوب الرنين الذى يؤدى الى تحلل جزيئات الماء اثناء مرور التيار الكهربي وعند الانقسام فان كل ذرة تتجه الى الكاثود او الانود حسب نوعها مما يزيد سرعة مرور التيار الكهربي 
و هذا الرنين يسبب حاله من الاجهاد للروابط بين جزئ الماء مما يجعلها هشه وقابله للتفكك بسرعة وبدون الحاجه الا جهد كهربي عالى جدا

ومثله مثل الاجهاد الذى يحدث للمعادن عند تعرضها للثنى والاهتزاز بكثرة فتصبح سهله الكسر في اى لحظة


اذا المطلوب هو ان تبحث وتجرب حتى تصل 
ولاتنس ان تخبرنا بالنتائج فكثير ممن توصلوا للنجاح احتفظوا بكل شئ لانفسهم
ولم يضيفا ولو معلومه بسيطة


----------



## نور جابر (30 يونيو 2008)

شكرا علي هذا التعليق المفيد 
واتمني انى اصل الي نتيجه مفيده للجميع 
ولكن سوف يأخذ مني وقت لعدم تفرغي لاني اعمل في مجال التكييف و العمل مغطي كل وقتي في هذه الايام


----------



## مهند مجيد (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## lord-1978 (12 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## نهال 100 (22 فبراير 2011)

*لو سمحتوا انا عاملة السميوليشن بتاع دائرة الرنين الكهربى على برنامج ال work bench
بس الخرج مش بيطلع وبيطلعلى الرسائل دى
starting gmin stepping
one successful gmin step
one successful gmin step
one successful gmin step
gmin step failed
starting source stepping
source stepping failed
dc operating point failed resimulating with uic
tran : ,time step too small, initial time point 
trouble with node 18


 http://www.mediafire.com/?8u0syb6qptcp9kr
ودى الدايرة بتاعتى 
ممكن حد يساعدنى واو يبعتلى الدايرة بتاعة البشمهندس على عشان احاول اظبط بتاعتى ضرووووووووووووى جدا
*


----------



## محمد معشوق (27 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## كاكالوف (10 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
باختصار انا عملت الخلية وجربتها ب12 فولت من السيارة ولكن باستخدام محلول مساعد الى الماء فحدث التحليل وحصلنا على الغاز وجربت اشتعاله جيدا وكذلك عملت دائرة الرنين ل ستان ماير وهي كما موضح بالصورة


----------

